# 15" solo baric L7



## TMWTMP100 (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah, right now im saving up about a grand to buy a nice system (basically kicker products all around) and I want 15" L7s. Before I bought them tho, i wanted to know if they would fit in a 97 200sx se-r. I didnt want to buy them and have them not fit because im ordering them off ebay and i dont trust returns.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

wow. 15's. i hope you dont need your trunk at all, cause your gonna need all the room you can get


----------



## TMWTMP100 (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah i dont lol. Im a high school student so my trunk is my back seat, i just want my big bass


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

TMWTMP100 said:


> yeah i dont lol. Im a high school student so my trunk is my back seat, i just want my big bass


Are you going to run 1 or 2 15 L7s? I personally think 15 L7s are to big for a Sentra trunk. Those subs sound awesome in a 6 cuft or bigger box ported box. I don't think our trunks are that big. Don't run them sealed because they won't sound as good at all.

I am running a single 12 L7 in a 98 sentra. The box is 2.5 cubic feet and with 2 amps I have no trunk at all. I could send you a pic if you like.

They are awesome subs but the boxes required to make them pound are huge. You should look into Elemental 15a or the Orion H2. They can pretty much take whatever you throw at them and do very good in smaller ported boxes.


----------



## TMWTMP100 (Jan 5, 2004)

I saw pics of russia's setup and he has 2 12" L5s and it looks pretty cramped in there so I knew that the 15" would be a stretch. I just might shoot for the 2 12" or just put the 15" in the backseat and tint my windows so no one knows its in there. Any objection to having the sub back there?


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

TMWTMP100 said:


> I saw pics of russia's setup and he has 2 12" L5s and it looks pretty cramped in there so I knew that the 15" would be a stretch. I just might shoot for the 2 12" or just put the 15" in the backseat and tint my windows so no one knows its in there. Any objection to having the sub back there?


If you want to put 2 15 L7s you can build a wall setup like this. 
Found this on Car domain 
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/328959

This is my set up
http://www.cardomain.com/id/championjeep
System is on page 2


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Yea dude I wouldnt go with the 2 15" subs b/c Im almost sure they wouldnt fit, and if they did the box would be too small to give them their full strength. Id say you are either looking for 2 12" L7's or 1 15"...If I were you I would go with the 2 12" and if you get the box prefab from where I got it it should fit PERFECT into your trunk...like seriously perfect...haha. My box has 1.93 Cubic Feet per chamber and my audio guy told me that they need about 2 feet of cubic room per sub to sound their best. I wouldnt recommend putting it in the back seat b/c even if u get tint its still kinda visible and I dunno, jus putting a box in the back seat doesnt sound like a good idea, u want at least some room in ur car bro. Another thing u might want to think about is getting the L5's instead...you would only need one amp for them...like the 800.2 that I have and that would save u a ton of money and when comaprison results were done the L7 didnt perform THAT much better then the L5 to waste money on more for them AND another amp. Plus the 800 fits PERFECTLY with not a millimeter of room onto the back of the back seat and still folds up...just something to think about. And trust me...2 L5's wit the 800 HIT HARD AS HELL! My car rattles, shakes, and begs for mercy as my needles drop from the pressure and the gain is up a third of the way with the subs not even pushing to their full potential. Anyways, jus some stuff to think about...if u have any questions u can IM me or PM me or w/e...and I also talked to my audio guy who has been in the buisness for 11 years and he said the 15" gets too boomy and the SQ really drops...But yea those are my thoughts.
-Art.


----------



## TMWTMP100 (Jan 5, 2004)

Ok so im going with the 2 12" L5s or L7s if i can find them cheap on Ebay cause i was looking at 15s before and the difference between an L5 and an L7 was about $30 so im not worried about that. Can anyone recomend a good 1000w or 1200w 2 channel amp because im tryin to get as close to 600w RMS if i go with the L5s


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Gotta tell ya....I'm running to 8's in my trunk and it's loud as a [email protected]$k. You'd be amazed at how well and higher priced 8 or 10 will sound than a cheap 15. Just a thought.

BTW - moving this to the Stereo section.


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

TMWTMP100 said:


> Ok so im going with the 2 12" L5s or L7s if i can find them cheap on Ebay cause i was looking at 15s before and the difference between an L5 and an L7 was about $30 so im not worried about that. Can anyone recomend a good 1000w or 1200w 2 channel amp because im tryin to get as close to 600w RMS if i go with the L5s


If your looking for a good solid amp look at the JBL 1200. It can be bridged down to 1 ohm and put out somewhere around 1500 watts. The only drawback with this amp is if you have a ported enclosure you will need a Sub Sonic Filter. Those can be picked up for 30 to 50 bucks. Other than that the JBL is a very nice amp. I have seen quite a few spl guys run it with some very good results.

There is a little more difference between the L5 and L7 than rms power. The L& is built a little different to keep heat down and couple of things. I would spend a couple dollars more and gt an L7.

Gimp is right you might want to look into something smaller. A pair of 10" L7s would handle a JBL 1200 and get very loud and hit real low. You could probably port 3 of them in your trunk and it will sound very good.

You should check the forums at termpro or sounddomain. Alot of sound guys over there will help you with your research.


----------



## bradg (Dec 28, 2003)

I agree with Gimp I have 1 8" sub in my car and it is too loud for my girl, and she has 1 15" sub in here car. it is all is in the quality of the box, and making sure the box is the right air space. I have one L5-8" in a ported box, and a 400 rms amplifier. like i said i jams real nicely.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Ok well here are my opinions...first of all I wouldnt necessarily call the L7 15" a cheap 15"...they arent by any manner cheap subs. Second the difference between an L5 and an L7 is bigger then u think...If u get the L5's you can work with one amp...I have the 800.2 and it hits really hard, if u get the 1200.1 that would hit even harder...yea the difference between the L5 and L7 is only like 30-60$ per sub that is but you would also need 2 amps. If Im not mistaken and correct me if Iam the L7 takes 1000 RMS which means u would need at least 2 800.2 or maybe even 2 1200.1, which also means u would need 2 wiring kits with low gauges instead of 1 which adds up to a shitload more money. Now also they have 2 Ohm and 4 Ohm L5's and L7's...if the JL goes to 1 Ohm, u cant do that u would have to wire it in parrallel to at least a 2 Ohm load I think...also correst me if Im wrong. Also...yea you can look at 8's but an 8 only pushes a certain (Jesus, Im braindead...whats the word?) I forget the word but it can only create so much SPL where a 12 will create a lot more. And the bigger the sub gets the boomier it will get, so an 8 IMO doesnt get too boomy and I like boomy bass. Like I said I heard the 15 gets too boomy thats why I went in the middle with the 12 and they sound very good. As for prices I paid 280$ shipped for my 2 L5's, 330$ shipped for the 800.2 and 160$ shipped for the enclousure...try to go around those prices...I cant say which Amp to get cause I should get one more powerful then the 800 but trust me if u heard my system you wouldnt complain for a second


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

I have seen a score card of 1 single 8 L7 that did over 140 dbs in a spl contest. There are some 12s or 15s that will nevber see that kind of score. Its all in the install. You don't need 2 amps to run a 15 L7. 1 JBL 1200.1 or any good quality mono amp that puts out over 1000 watts will be more than enough power. Make sure to get a dual 2 ohm voice coil sub. You will be able to bridge to 1 ohm.


----------



## TMWTMP100 (Jan 5, 2004)

Well does anyone have a proven set up that I could buy that, if i decided i wanted to (And i might), i could put a small child in my trunk and after 3 seconds he would come out lookin like all of new york beat him up?? Im lookin for a serious spl system on a pizza hut budget.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Chicago Tony said:


> I have seen a score card of 1 single 8 L7 that did over 140 dbs in a spl contest. There are some 12s or 15s that will nevber see that kind of score. Its all in the install. You don't need 2 amps to run a 15 L7. 1 JBL 1200.1 or any good quality mono amp that puts out over 1000 watts will be more than enough power. Make sure to get a dual 2 ohm voice coil sub. You will be able to bridge to 1 ohm.



I dunno man, Im not saying that ur lying but an 8" L7 pushing 140 dB's sounds very very bold. But I do agree that some 12" or 15" out there will never see that at all. I also agree that most of it is in the install. I know that my Kickers will def. see 140 when I get them tested after deadening the car, possibly even 150 the guy told me, I guess we will find out. And I didnt say u needed 2 amps to run a 15" sub, he said he wants 2 12" L5's or L7's and I jus said the L5's can run off 1 amp and the L7 should run off 2...but ur right, the 1200.1 will b perfect for the 2 L5's but if u dont want to get that thing for ported boxes I believe there is a Kicker 1200.1 or if ur short on money jus get the 800...trust me it will bang. Jus get a good install.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

...just my $0.02..


if you run a single 15" you will hit lower bass than running 2 8's or 12's. why? the 15 has more surface area to move air. but you WONT get the tighter punchy bass the 12's or 8's will provide. the opposite is kinda true for the 12's n 8's, but it can be done, and takes alot of power, and alot of room. which the serntra/200sx doenst have.

....and also, to add on what Russia said, about adding on all the extra stuff, like the 2nd amp, wiring harness, oh, and dont forget, from the battery to the 2 amps, you WILL have to run 0, or even 00 gauge, and run a second battery hooked to your alternator, for which you either need a batterybox, or a RED TOP(i dont know why people go for the yellow top, look at the power specs, the red top handles and outputs more power  )optima battery, most likely get a higher output alternator, and a set of jumper cables 



.....wow that was full of typos lol [/edit]


----------



## bradg (Dec 28, 2003)

an oversized slot ported box will do the trick to get a good loud sound out of an 8. i have built many of these for the 8" L7's. The kicker specs of an spl box are right on the money for an awsome sound and response out of a little 'o' 8" sub. it hits high and low bass notes. I and my customers have been very pleased with the results.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Agreeing with all of you(don't know how I can do that).....It really depends what type of BASS you want and what type of tunes you listen to. I, myself, like the tight bass from hard-rock, jazz, etc.....Not really fond of the bass and vibration from some hip-hop or rap. 

For MY purposes, two 8's are damn good. a 15 would be overkill.

For someone else's tastes, a 15 would be perfect.

PS - Didn't mean to say that the L7 was a cheap 15. I really don't know much about the speakers, I just know how my subs sound F'n loud. I've just seen TOO many "deals" and best buy and circuit city on cheap 12 or 15's.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

I tell ya what, you can buy my set-up (3 Infinity Perfect 10's in my custom made box) with an audiobahn 1200x1 rms @ 1ohm amp!!! But since I couldn't fit all 4 10's in the trunk, I'm only runnin at 1.33 ohms.

On a side note. The L7's are niice a$$ subs. You should def get 2 of them, get the 4 ft^3 box, will be tight tho, and get a nice jbl 1200 or audiobahn amp. You make the box yourself or get someone really really reliable, as myself, and ur set! 1200 rms won't kill ur electrical system. Upgrade the big 3 and get a red (or reversed red top, as the nissans require) and don't drive around at 10pm with the headlights on, a/c blastin and you'll be set!!!

Hit me up on the 3 or 4 10's and the amp!!!


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Gimp said:


> Agreeing with all of you(don't know how I can do that).....It really depends what type of BASS you want and what type of tunes you listen to. I, myself, like the tight bass from hard-rock, jazz, etc.....Not really fond of the bass and vibration from some hip-hop or rap.
> 
> For MY purposes, two 8's are damn good. a 15 would be overkill.
> 
> ...


Oh hell yea I hear ya bro, its all about the misuic u listen to and the bass u like...The smaller, the punchier, the bigger the boomier, and size doesnt have to do with anything quality wise. I got the 12" b/c I like boomy hip hop and rap, if I wanted punchy music Id get the 10 or 8. Ur absolutely right. And yea thats cool, I knew wat u meant but I wasnt 100% sure cause I kno kicker L series isnt top of the line stuff but its not cheap, and yea I know what ur talking bout...like the cheap ass 20$ subs on ebay and shit.

And as for the 2 Kicker L7's comment with the 1200 Jbl, I dont think the 1200 would power 2 L7's...if ur gonna get the 1200 get the 2 L5's because they take 600RMS and L7's take 1000...ur gonna need 2 1200's running low to power 2 L7's...that was the whole thing about spending a decent amount of more money.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

mirrortints said:


> I tell ya what, you can buy my set-up (3 Infinity Perfect 10's in my custom made box) with an audiobahn 1200x1 rms @ 1ohm amp!!! But since I couldn't fit all 4 10's in the trunk, I'm only runnin at 1.33 ohms.
> 
> On a side note. The L7's are niice a$$ subs. You should def get 2 of them, get the 4 ft^3 box, will be tight tho, and get a nice jbl 1200 or audiobahn amp. You make the box yourself or get someone really really reliable, as myself, and ur set! 1200 rms won't kill ur electrical system. Upgrade the big 3 and get a red (or reversed red top, as the nissans require) and don't drive around at 10pm with the headlights on, a/c blastin and you'll be set!!!
> 
> Hit me up on the 3 or 4 10's and the amp!!!



how much would ya part with that amp for?  i got an audiobahn 15 from a member on here and im needing something to power it.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> how much would ya part with that amp for?  i got an audiobahn 15 from a member on here and im needing something to power it.


Sorry man, I'd have to sell the whole set. I can't be with that huge box with no amp, and I can't be with the amp with no box. If you can find some1 to buy the box and/or subs, we can talk. It is a niice a$$ amp!!! Brand new from the audiobahn factory and lights up with all the chroms and has a clipping meter on it!!! Niice!!! :thumbup:


----------

